# Wanna sell IES MADE EASY GATE-ECE Study Material



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys, i have IES made easy Postal study material for GATE,IES,PSU-2010
study material.
I bought it about 7 months back for Rs.7000 and would like to resell it.

Details for the material:



> *Postal Study Course(PSC)                for IES, GATE & PSUs             *
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*img408.imageshack.us/i/iese.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]*img408.imageshack.us/img408/4981/iese.jpg*img408.imageshack.us/img408/4981/iese.jpg
> 
> The study material is  developed                  by MADE EASY research & development wing , which has  been                  working since last one decade.
> ...


Please quote a price. I live in pune and will prefer a pune buyer. However for outstation buyers, the price will be selling price+postal charges (Indian post if its cheap )

@MODS: I hope i am not breaking any rules, if so.. please do point out.


----------



## viju4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Which subject u have?


----------



## vishvendra (Jul 2, 2010)

why do u want to sell it..?


----------



## praveenmpg (Aug 16, 2010)

I wanna buy the material..
is it Electronics and Communication?


----------



## Stuarto5 (Oct 22, 2010)

Plz dont go through this.... It was an old material, may be fake

Students must to go directly towards the institution then only they will be benefited ....

please go through this if u want to know more..

IES- MADE EASY | Facebook


----------



## Goten (Oct 22, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> Hey guys, i have IES made easy Postal study material for GATE,IES,PSU-2010
> study material.
> I bought it about 7 months back for Rs.7000 and would like to resell it.
> 
> ...



Which subject.

Market price for there kinda things is Rs.1000

Whats ur price. Don't even expect 3500.

If its electrical then I might be interested.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 11, 2010)

sry for not replying.
The said books are already sold (and way above the expected price  )
Thanks for your enquiries.

MODS plz close this thread.


----------

